

Google buys DRM company - antimatter15
http://www.widevine.com/pr/206.html

======
tptacek
"Don't be evil" jab in 5... 4... 3...

------
neworbit
That is astounding. I wonder what they paid? Widevine has raised a lot of
money over the years. They have a good position in streaming media content
protection, but mostly it's DRM for Flash.

It means they're taking GoogleTV pretty seriously, though.

